# Wondering about making underwear...



## happycat47111 (Nov 23, 2013)

From what I understand, making bras by hand can be quite a tedious task, but I'm also curious about it. If we end up in a worst-case scenario, it would be nice to have the skills to make new ones if I need to. Ditto undies. 

Anyone have thoughts on the subject?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

After what I went thru to buy bras that fit me, I was ready to make my own. I found 2 in the size I was looking for in a store, but could not find any more like them in my size. After looking quite literally for months, I ended up ordering them.

And I've often thought about making my own undies. I like the boy leg style, but wish the legs came down a bit farther.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

My thoughts are in a worse case scenario the last thing on my mind would be underwear. Would be the best excuse ever to not wear a bra.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

During the depression they made underwear out of flour sacks. Maybe history has the answers you seek? Bone (once used for corsets) could be used for bras... But history shows us that fashion and clothing will change with the times. If there are no bras to be had chances are it will not be part of the expected wardrobe for long.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Not that I should have any say so in the matter, but as far as I am concerned, don't worry about the bras, I don't understand why women wear them anyway.
It's more a social stigma than anything, society expects women to wear them, so they do.
My wife, 38D, takes hers off as soon as she walks in from work every day. On weekends she doesn't wear one, but if we get ready to go to town, she puts one on, only to take it back off as soon as we get back home.
Years ago, I lived with a different girl, 42DD, who did the same thing. I dated another gal for a while, 32 or 34 B, who never wore one unless dressing up for a date or a meeting, etc.

I constantly hear women complain about them, so, if they are so uncomfortable, why bother with them?


----------



## happycat47111 (Nov 23, 2013)

Well, if I were of a certain size, going without a bra long-term would be an option. Unfortunately, I'm not. It gets uncomfortable if I go for several days (say if I'm sick) without a bra. So not having bras on hand is not an option. 

From what I'm seeing, bra-making is just not something that many people do. It's too easy to go to the store and get new ones. There has to be another option out there, though. I just have to find it.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

I read once in a magazine that not wearing a bra stimulates the lymph system and helps to prevent breast cancer. The story was that during the 1920's when the flat chest look was popular, the breasts were comstrained and breast cancer rates rose. 

I had lumpectomy in 05, and have always worn a bra since, even to bed. 

Back in the 70's many sewing centers were offering lingerie classed. I took classes from a lady who sold the elastic and tricot and all the fixings, and also ordered from a place in Minneapolis. Our class ladies made some gorgeous things. I did make a couple bras and I liked them. Kwik Sew patterns had many different lingerie patterns, the kind with multiple sizes that you trace.

I got a nice front fastening bra at Walmart not long ago for less than 5 dollars and like it fine. I doubt I could make one for that.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've made underpants -- just cut up an old pair and made my own pattern. Not difficult to do. If I were to have to make a bra, I'd go with a shelf bra rather than a formed one. I don't think they would be as difficult to make. 

OTH, in case of the kind of disaster that would necessitate my making bras, I would think there would be clothing all over the place that could be scavenged. It's not like everyone's clothes are going to disappear. And if they did, then the fabric to make bras would also.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

gweny said:


> During the depression they made underwear out of flour sacks. Maybe history has the answers you seek? Bone (once used for corsets) could be used for bras... But history shows us that fashion and clothing will change with the times. If there are no bras to be had chances are it will not be part of the expected wardrobe for long.



When I was a little girl my parents where friends with an old lady who told of buying her younger sisters store bought underwear when she went to visit them as the flour sack underwear was rough and scratchy.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

gweny said:


> During the depression they made underwear out of flour sacks. Maybe history has the answers you seek? Bone (once used for corsets) could be used for bras... But history shows us that fashion and clothing will change with the times. If there are no bras to be had chances are it will not be part of the expected wardrobe for long.



When I was a little girl my parents where friends with an old lady who told of buying her younger sisters store bought underwear when she went to visit them as the flour sack underwear was rough and scratchy.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Maybe that's why people used to give kids new underwear for Christmas.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I agree with the cost of fabric you do better ordering what you need and putting in up for later. I would guess you could bind yourself if the need really happened. 

Funny my great grandmother had 14 kids she was a farm wife and would tie the baby on her back and throw her boob over her shoulder to nurse them. I thought that was so neat growing up hearing the stories of her boobs, when she was in her 90's she was helping my grandmother pick beans and her boobs kept getting in her way and away they went she reached down her dress and one flip and two flips and no more boobs in the way .

I have a new grand baby coming and went to Joanne fabric and was floored at the prices of the cheap stuff the good stuff was just nuts

you might try looking up historic patterns on the internet.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

Unless you stocked up on bra making materials and supplies now I think it would be hard to find them in a worst case scenario situation. 
I have some of the supplies and material stored but need to make some bras so I can become proficient.
I already make my hubby's boxers. 
I agree I probably wouldn't even wear underwear but we will need to practice good hygiene so I probably will wear them.
If you a are thinking about undies, what about monthly pads ??


----------



## happycat47111 (Nov 23, 2013)

Janis, I'm post hysterectomy, so thank GOD, not a concern for me on the monthly supplies. I don't even want to consider what life would still be like if I weren't post hyster. 

Part of the reason I'm interested in making my own bras is because I'm just curious to see if I can make something that feels natural, gives me support, and doesn't feel like a bra. More of a very supportive camisole or something. I might just have to get some fabric and play around, see what I can come up with. And I'd definitely rather try it now than years down the road when I need that skill because there are no bra manufacturers still in business. Or maybe I'm just hoping I don't get stuck in a time machine, lol!


----------



## happycat47111 (Nov 23, 2013)

Forcast said:


> I agree with the cost of fabric you do better ordering what you need and putting in up for later. I would guess you could bind yourself if the need really happened.
> 
> Funny my great grandmother had 14 kids she was a farm wife and would tie the baby on her back and throw her boob over her shoulder to nurse them. I thought that was so neat growing up hearing the stories of her boobs, when she was in her 90's she was helping my grandmother pick beans and her boobs kept getting in her way and away they went she reached down her dress and one flip and two flips and no more boobs in the way .
> 
> ...


I don't know whether to be horrified, amused, or fascinated. I think it's a mixture of the three. LOL!

And holy carp, the prices on fabric! Yeah. Congrats on the grandbaby.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

There's always handkerchief bras.

Mon


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

When I made custom lingerie, I made "fancy" bras and panties, but they were more for . . . nighttime activities and not daytime use. there are plenty of patterns for making halter type tops (or at least there use to be when they were pobular) and you can follow the same pattern for a bra - though it would be bulky to wear under "modern" clothing.

Very old styles just had something that supported underneath to keep them from bouncing around, none of this "lift and separate" we worry about today, but the women back then were interested in a different "profile" then most want today. 

most store bought bras are built with a lot of "flexibility" of sizing in them to accommodate the different sizes of women that may buy them. When making them for yourself, you don't have to put some of those features in place as you can make them to fit you. A bra doesn't' have to be made with a lot of elastic to be comfortable and supportive.

I have also made several swimsuits in the past, and many of them have the same structure to help with getting a basic bra pattern.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

My mother,born in 1912, told how the chest area was simply wrapped to keep everything from flopping.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Check out this link: 

http://www.sewsassy.com/

She has everything you need to make your own underwear. I've done panties, and have stuff to do a bra, just have not gotten around to it.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

When each boulder wears 5 pounds, you wear a bra.

Have you tried bathing suit patterns? Once you make a couple you&#8217;d know enough to figure out how to customize to yourself.


----------



## happycat47111 (Nov 23, 2013)

Maura said:


> When each boulder wears 5 pounds, you wear a bra.
> 
> Have you tried bathing suit patterns? Once you make a couple youâd know enough to figure out how to customize to yourself.


I am rolling laughing at this for some reason, even as I'm emphatically nodding my agreement! I was a perfectly nice C cup until about a year after I got married. No kids, no pregnancies, and suddenly (okay, 80 pounds and 17 years later, sigh) I'm a DD. Even losing weight, I'm still the DD. Yes, part of me really wishes I could go back to that C. I'm only 5'2" and there's a bit of a top heavy thing going on here. The girls are nice but it would be wonderful if they were a removable option. Hang em up when I get tired of carrying them around. Is that horrible of me to say?


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I believe it was in Threads magazine last year sometime when they had an article on bra making. It was thorough. I believe the article also had information on where you could order supplies. There is a book on the subject too, but I don't recall the name or where I saw it.

In the 1970's it was a huge fad to sew panties, slips, nightgowns etc. with tricot. Several friends and I ordered a box by the pound and then divided it up amongst ourselves. 

Singer has a book on sewing lingerie. I've used it for slips. I don't recall what it has on bras. 

The first thing I do when I want to add a skill is to seek out as many books and articles on the subject as I can find, then buy the best of the lot. The next thing I do is try making whatever either with or without a pattern. If I'm successful and happy with the results, then I stock up on materials needed. A serger is very good for sewing lingerie.

I'm small enough that going without a bra will be my first choice. I've always thought bras were probably invented by a sadistic man who hated women.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

There was a great place in Minneapolis called Keiffers. They had tricot, brushed tricot, t shirt knits, girdle power knit, patterns and all the supplies. And they did have pound goods. They are not in business any longer as far as I can tell. I used to make jockey shorts for the guys, I could get knit remnants at Northwest Fabrics, now Hancocks and they wore like iron. I still have a roll of the brief elastic someplace, along with a bunch of tricot. I also bought the Rice's nylon thread from them, which I loved. I have also made cotton briefs for myself, just used lingerie elastic instead. I think Stretch and Sew had some patterns and books also. I'm not sure if they are still in business either. 

I once made an apricot slip and tap pants. Apricot tricot and cream lace. Kinda a Momma Cass size. They were gorgeous tho.


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Not that I should have any say so in the matter, but as far as I am concerned, don't worry about the bras, I don't understand why women wear them anyway.
> It's more a social stigma than anything, society expects women to wear them, so they do.
> My wife, 38D, takes hers off as soon as she walks in from work every day. On weekends she doesn't wear one, but if we get ready to go to town, she puts one on, only to take it back off as soon as we get back home.
> Years ago, I lived with a different girl, 42DD, who did the same thing. I dated another gal for a while, 32 or 34 B, who never wore one unless dressing up for a date or a meeting, etc.
> ...


some of us that have had a mastectomy on just one side almost have to wear a bra. if I don't have on my bra with the fake boob I am so out of balance that I walk sideways lol seriously I am totally out of balance


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

I've been giving some thoughts to this myself- here is a couple of links that might be helpful.
http://comeandseetheseitz.com/2010/03/09/panty-tutorial-how-to-sew-underwear/
http://www.sewsassy.com/index.shtml


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

From ad in latest Threads magazine -- 

Bra-makers Supply at www.bramakers.com phone 905-538-1396


----------



## happycat47111 (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

